# Freshly cut wild cherry and apple wood



## danuk (Jan 28, 2017)

Cut up some fresh wild cherry and apple wood today. What's the best way of drying this so that I can use it for smoking?

Is it just a case of cutting up into small chunks and leave somewhere inside for a few months to dry?

Appreciate any advice!
Thanks
Dan













IMG_0243.JPG



__ danuk
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

What we did in the past was cut and split ours then left it out to season, I think we 6 months ish


----------



## danuk (Jan 28, 2017)

Kinda like this? :)













IMG_0244.JPG



__ danuk
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 28, 2017)

Someone had suggested (once split) using a mesh bag and hanging it in a dry place--supposed to expedite the drying process since it's exposing the wood from all directions vs. stacking it.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 28, 2017)

That will expedite the process for sure, even in box/ tub with air flow.


----------



## joe black (Jan 28, 2017)

Stack it in a plastic milk crate or bread crate.  This allows the air to go straight through.  From the looks of a couple of those pieces, I would split them one more time.(to the size of a pop can)


----------

